
Sand Cat - lkurtz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_cat
======
xd1936
Adorable and fascinating, but hard to see why this is an article appropriate
for HN.

~~~
_yosefk
It's appropriate as long as it is of interest to the audience is the policy,
is it not? And this here member of the audience has just upvoted it, finding
it more interesting then the rising inequality between Edward Snowden and
Brendan Eich, which has _nothing_ to do with "hacking" and is perennially
trending on HN because, well, every freaking thing is appropriate if upvoted!

~~~
dang
> _every freaking thing is appropriate if upvoted_

That's not true—HN is a constitutional democracy. But I'd have thought a
desert-dwelling cat would be intellectually interesting enough to satisfy the
criteria of the guidelines, and once a story crosses that bar, pretty much
anything goes.

Users who disagree are welcome to flag the story, and admittedly have some
evidence to back them up in this thread.

------
watson
I can only recommend that the Sand Cat joins the millions [1] of cats world
wide that have switched to JavaScript:
[http://jsforcats.com](http://jsforcats.com)

[1] [http://jsforcats.com/#satisfied-
customers](http://jsforcats.com/#satisfied-customers)

------
fosome
[http://i.imgur.com/JkhcUtS.gif](http://i.imgur.com/JkhcUtS.gif)

